

Ask HN: Are advertising agencies broken?  - jakarta

I've been learning a lot about this space lately and figure that some people here may have worked in it. Is what I'm seeing correct?<p>I think the traditional advertising holding companies are structurally broken. Particularly those that have been unable to make acquisitions of digital agencies.  Ad companies have been turned on their head - they were put together in order to provide economies of scale on purchasing for media that gave scale (e.g., TV).  Digital is the exact opposite - it is fragmented and targeted. It doesn't lend itself to the way holding companies are set up. <p>Technological expertise combined with global delivery and creative talent is what matters - not fiefdoms of agencies whose big pitch is creative with the benefit of purchasing at scale.  Moreover, digital removes a great deal of inefficiency from the marketplace so the overall ad pie is shrinking.
======
il
They are absolutely broken. Most (digital) agencies spend large amounts of
their clients' money without delivering measurable, trackable results, or
anything beyond a vague sense of "branding". In fact, in my work, I've found
that most of the reason for rising CPMs for banner buys is agencies driving up
prices to unsustainable levels- it's like another bubble waiting to burst.

~~~
_delirium
I probably agree with this view of it more than the other side (I'm From The
Internet, after all), but the view from the other side is that the online-
advertising ethos is too short-term-focused, so misses the forest for the
trees: it's all about whether this $0.15 click is going to sell measurably
more $8 widgets on the landing page, and doesn't measure whether the ad
campaign raises brand awareness / brand loyalty / positive associations in a
way that will improve average sales/profitability over the longer term (say, a
year or two).

Of course, you could argue that those vague branding goals aren't particularly
important, but I think in a lot of areas they are: the reason someone like
Corona or Budweiser sells as much beer as they do is largely because of those
brand ads that don't necessarily directly lead to sales, but build an image
around the brand that lets them sell more beer for more money than they'd be
able to do if they were unknown Brand X.

~~~
qq66
This is what Foursquare is trying to solve - correlating online advertising
with long-term IRL behaviors.

~~~
_delirium
Hmm, I can see it tackling part of the problem, but I don't think it's quite
the brand-advertising part of it. Foursquare can only differentiate long-term
behavior of user A versus user B, and correlate that with ads, but it can't
answer: how did a large advertising campaign change the long-term behavior of
a large segment of society? The problem is that behavior in that case is
highly correlated: the goal with brand advertising is to change general
cultural perception of a product, which depends in large part on word-of-mouth
and shared perceptions among social groups. You're hoping to somehow intervene
into that so that in the 2010s, 7-Up will seem cool to young people (or at
least, cooler than if you hadn't launched your big ad campaign).

So the A/B test you want can't be something as simple as: we show user A a
7-Up ad and don't show it to user B, and see if that changes 7-Up purchasing
habits.

Rather, it's something like: in the year 2011, spend $m on brand ads trying to
improve the image of 7-Up, so people think it's cool and not the red-headed
step-child version of Sprite. Then, re-run that same year 2011 without
spending the money, and see how much difference there was in total sales.

The problem, of course, is that it's really hard to rerun years. ;-) You can
try it in different years, e.g. increase or decrease your ad budget in 2012
relative to 2011, and see if it has an effect. But then you have to find some
way to control for the fact that 2012 is different than 2011 in a lot of other
ways too, not to mention that it follows 2011 so isn't independent of it,
which makes it hard to draw any firm conclusions about which level of ad
spending had what effects.

------
instakill
Traditional advertising agencies are definitely behind the times and are still
using outdated models. In fact, if you study marketing at a
college/university, by the time you graduate a good lot of the information
you've learned has changed significantly.

However, despite their laggard tendencies, most advertising (non-digital) is
still being done this way. Brand and marketing managers are also partially to
blame because they're acquiescent with the status quo.

I disagree with the comment about digital agencies not delivering analytical
reporting. Not in South African at any rate. Here, the market is ruled by a
handful of large agencies, all of which provide measurable results. I'm
certain that all the worthwhile agencies in the US do the same.

------
CyberFonic
YES! and they have been for a long time. Suggest reading: <a
href="[http://www.amazon.com/Gonzo-Marketing-Winning-Through-
Practi...](http://www.amazon.com/Gonzo-Marketing-Winning-Through-
Practices/dp/0738204080>Gonzo) Marketing</a>

But of course, the big accounts only want to deal with the big agencies. So
the smaller, really creative outfits only survive if they have a couple people
on the board who come from the big end of town. Going after small business is
just as (if not more) time consuming and the payback is far smaller too.
Selling is the biggest chunk of effort and costs. Creativity is the fun part
but the very poor cousin.

------
kyrai
I work at a full service marketing agency and we are very much alive and
bigger then ever. Have been around since 1982.

